# Text in Animation einfügen!



## Banditxxy (19. September 2004)

HI@all,

Ich habe mir im IR einen Banner mit jeder Menge Bilder erstellt. Jedes Bild liegt auf einer eigenen Ebene. Nun soll zu jedem Bild ein Text erscheinen. 
Aber, beginne ich mit dem ersten Frame und schreibe dort meinen Text rein, erscheint der auf allen anderen Frames. Wie kann ich das verhindern?

mfg, Richard


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (19. September 2004)

Den Text auf eine extra Ebene und diese Ebene in allen folgenden Frames ausblenden.


----------



## Banditxxy (20. September 2004)

Also eine neue Ebene erstellen? Text erstellen und per Drag and Drop rüberziehen?


----------



## ShadowMan (20. September 2004)

Jepp!

Du blendest ja die Bilder einzeln ein und aus. Das Selbe machst du mit deiner Textebene. Alternativ kannst du deine Bilder auch direkt mit einem Schriftzug versehen indem du den Text über dem Bild anordnest, die Textebene anwählst und Strg-E drückst. So werden beide Ebenen zusammengefügt und du musst in IR nur noch die Bildebene ein- und ausblenden.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Banditxxy (20. September 2004)

Hi Manuel,

da war ich wohl auf der Richtigen Fährte. Es ist nur nervig, wenn man bei über 50 zig Bildern, den jeweiligen Text ein und ausblenden muss. Wenn ich also im ersten Bild einen Text einfüge, schreibt sich der selbe Text in die übrigen Ebenen ein. Gibt es keine Möglichkeit in PS zb. das man "sagen kann" ...... Text nur in Frame 1 oder 2 oder 3?


mfg, Richard

Voss-Shop.de


----------

